# Alienware M11x Fn+F6 und geschieht nix.



## Lomop (5. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Also ich habe einen Alienware M11x, und zwar schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Als ich ihn gekauft hab, war ich zuerst enttäuscht von der Leistung und so..dann habe ich gefunden dass man per Fn+F6 die Grafik verbessern kann. Also von Intel auf Nvidia umschalten. Hat auch prima geklappt..
Da aber mein Laptop irgendwann nichtmehr richtig meinen Anforderungen entsprach (unnötige Sachen draufgeklatscht, manche Viren die irgendwie nichtmehr weggingen), habe ich ihn rebootet. Sprich ich habe die CD genommen, Laufwerk an Laptop angeschlossen, CD rein und Setup starten. Alles perfekt- Kaufzustand. Und dann hab ich halt die Spiele runtergeladen die ich halt gerne spielen würde (Minecraft; WoW installiert; NosTale) und dann merkte ich wieder: Ahja, ich muss ja FN+F6 drücken. Hab ich gemacht..nix geschah. Ok nocheinmal.. ging nicht..neu starten (alle Updates installieren lassen, vllt. hatte es ja damit was zutun) und dann wieder hochfahren. Fn+F6 und?! = nix. Es geschieht einfach nix. -.- Überhaupt gar nix-.- 
Bitte Hilfe..ich kann nix zocken, und zwar mit einem Laptop der 1000€ gekostet hat und eine Nvidia hat..  Help pls.


----------



## sven1313 (5. November 2011)

hast du die ganzen treiber installirt sprich nvidia grafiktreiber die ganzen treiber von alienware ?


----------



## Hammerfaust (5. November 2011)

Einfach mal beim Support anrufen, Dell/Alienware hat einen sehr kompetenten Service, vielleicht wurde aber auch die Reihenfolge der Tasten getauscht, sodass du durch FN + F6 F6 ausführst und nicht die Grafikumschaltung. Eventuell auch mal im Gerätemanager schauen.


----------



## rabe08 (5. November 2011)

Ich tippe auch auf ein Treiberproblem. Hast Du wirklich alle Alienware-Treiber drauf?


----------



## Lomop (5. November 2011)

Grafiktreiber usw alles drin. Hab alle Treiber installiert.. :/
@Hammerfaust: was soll ich im Geräte Manager nachschauen?


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Du brauchst nicht nur irgend einen Grafiktreiber sondern auch wirklich den von Alienware und dazu die Hotkey Software von Alienware.


----------



## Lomop (5. November 2011)

Ich hab den Nvidia Grafiktreiber von der Dell Homepage..
Hotkey Software? Wo finde ich die? :O


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich das was sich hier unter Command Center oder OSD Application versteckt:
Treiber und Downloads

Wenn es immer noch nichts bringt solltest du wirklich mal den Dell Support fragen. Für irgendwas muss der "Alienware-Aufpreis" ja gut gewesen sein  .


----------



## Lomop (5. November 2011)

._. hab ich schon installiert..


----------



## Lomop (5. November 2011)

klappt jetzt !

Musste das hier downloaden: http://downloads.dell.com/video/NVIDIA_NOTEBOOK-BETA-DRIVER-_P03_R264266.exe

Da stand Wichtigkeit: Optional..deswegen dachte ich ich muss es nicht downloaden. Notebook Beta Driver (NV) heißt der oder so.. von Nvidia. 
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe !!


----------

